# FINDING NOAH / Gripping Documentary Narrated by Gary Sinise / Available on DVD on March 1st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Los Angeles, CA (February 22, 2016) — Alchemy is proud to announce the home entertainment release of the gripping documentary, FINDING NOAH narrated by Gary Sinise (TV’s “CSI: NY”). Produced by first time director Brent Baum (Whipped, Buying the Cow) and written by Jonathan P. Shaw (Chasing Keys) and Brent Baum, audiences can own FINDING NOAH on DVD on March 1, 2016.

The ultimate quest to find the remains of Noah’s Ark, this documentary follows a group of researchers and explorers as they make their 17,000ft trek atop Mt. Ararat in Turkey. A testament of the human spirit where belief and the need for exploration transcends risk and limitations, follow these explorers into never before filmed locations as they conduct a scientific expedition to uncover the mystery of Noah’s Arks remains.

ABOUT ALCHEMY
Alchemy is the largest independent distributor of film and television content across all platforms and windows in North America. Led by Co-Presidents Scott Guthrie and Kelly Summers, Alchemy develops tailored distribution strategies, from theatrical release to DVD, digital, VOD, and television. The company has distributed the work of some of the world’s finest filmmakers including Gregg Araki,James Cameron, Lee Daniels,Werner Herzog, John Hillcoat,Richard Linklater, Oren Moverman, Gaspar Noe and John Turturro. Past successes include WELCOME TO ME, FADING GIGOLO, WHAT MAISIE KNEW, RAMPART, BERNIE and MEET THE PATELS. Upcoming releases include Rob Zombie’s 31, Nanni Moretti’s MIA MADRE,Yorgos Lanthimos’ THE LOBSTER and Ben Wheatley’s FREE FIRE.

Alchemy boasts the independent content industry’s preeminent end-to-end supply chain solution for physical and digital distribution. The company is the industry’s largest physical distributor outside of the major studios and Lionsgate, representing the majority of non-studio content at Walmart, Target, Best Buy and Sam’s Club and is the leading independent supplier to digital platforms including iTunes, Netflix and VOD.

Alchemy owns a catalog of more than 1,000 film titles and has deals for the ongoing distribution of film titles and programming for clients including DreamWorks Animation, Magnolia, Microsoft, MPI Media, Music Box Films, nCircle, Phase 4 Films, PBS Distribution, Team Marketing, Well Go USA and Vertical, among many others.





FINDING NOAH DVD
Street Date: 3/1/16
Catalog #: A-16679
UPC: 687797166791 
Run Time: 97 
Rating: NR 
SRP: $19.99
Format (Ratio): 1:78 ​


----------

